# winter project found my tank



## dforbes (Oct 27, 2009)

I ran across these tanks at one of my customers. They were going to scrap them out, so I got them free. I know most of the builds i have seen on the forum people are looking to build a bigger smoker. I am looking to build something a little smaller. I already have a large trailer smoker and fire it up often to do a couple of butts or 2 or 3 slabs of ribs for  the family. I will still use it for my catering and large events but want a stationary smoker for the house. This has been on my list for a long time but I am going to get it done this winter. The original plan was not reverse flow but after seeing BBQ Engineers build, I am changing the design. Once the plans are complete I will post for suggestions and comments.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 27, 2009)

Let me guess your a plumber. Thoses tanks to me look like bldder tanks for a well and if they are I think that they will be just thin walled. I have changed out mine a couple of times and they were not very heavy metal.


----------



## dforbes (Oct 27, 2009)

they were part of a commercial filtration system. I havent had a chance to look them over good but they were heaver than heck to pick up. I was told they were 3/16. We will see.


----------



## rod guy (Oct 27, 2009)

What a deal!


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats still gonna be a killer sized smoker.  Look forward to your build. Please keep us posted.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm anxious to watch your build. I have one currently under way, with two 250's sitting. And a 2000 that i have NO idea what to do with. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 27, 2009)

Sounds like a great project takes lots of pics for us


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds like a nice winter project... Keep us posted with lots of Qview on the progress of the build... If you need any Hinges, or Thermometers or other parts you might check. www.kck.com they carry lots of parts for building your own...


----------



## dforbes (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I have some heavy duty hinges that I got at an auction one time and am going to try to use, but I definatly will be buying some parts. looks like they have everything I need. My brother lives in kc so when I get my list together I'll go pick it up.


----------



## bman62526 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd say if they are at least 1/4" thickness steel, or better yet - 3/16" - then you got a helluva deal.  At first I too thought they might be thin-walled water heater type tanks, but when I look closely, I think I can see some real welds!
Good luck on the build, can't wait to watch it.  I also really like that big smoker of yours!  If you haven't already, you should post more pics - of the inside...looks like a real unique smoker.  Have fun...


----------



## bbq engineer (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey DForbes,

Thanks for the shout out on my smoker build...I can't wait to see what you put together with those tanks.  I would bet that they are at least 3/16 and maybe thicker...The price was definitely right...you know my motto...if it's free, it's me!  Be sure to take lots of pics and document your build.  We can all learn from the process and ideas that you come up with.

Good Luck!


----------



## dforbes (Oct 29, 2009)

Here are a few pictures as requested


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Now that sounds like a fun project for the winter. Keep us posted on the progress, and include some pics too. Good luck my friend.


----------



## igolf2 (Oct 29, 2009)

You can tell by looking at the welds that those are heavy wall tanks - will make excellent smokers


----------

